# nolvadex vs. 6OXO



## mark gabrielli (Sep 13, 2004)

As far as Nolvadex and 6OXO for PCT, wich would you suggest as far as having the least amount of side effects.  Thanks


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 13, 2004)

What cycle are you running? You would want to choose one or the other based on your cycle. If you did a cycle of something like 1-AD then i would go with 6OXO but if you are using something like S1+ or M1T, definitely go with Nolvadex


----------



## redspy (Sep 13, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> What cycle are you running? You would want to choose one or the other based on your cycle. If you did a cycle of something like 1-AD then i would go with 6OXO but if you are using something like S1+ or M1T, definitely go with Nolvadex


 I've used both and didn't experience any noticeable side effects from either.  I've read some cycle logs where people complained about developing acne when using 6-OXO.  Side effects will obviously vary from person to person.

 Overall I believe Nolva is the best compound for effective PCT.


----------



## Luke9583 (Sep 13, 2004)

6oxo makes me greasy, for sure.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 13, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> 6oxo makes me greasy, for sure.


Dido that. Nolva didn't make my skin oily, but it gave me zits just as bad as the 6-oxo did. Sides aren't bad with either.


----------



## mark gabrielli (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys,  probably going to go with the nolva.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 16, 2004)

I am into my first week of 1S+ cycle (which is my first PH cycle) and have 6-OXO on hand for my PCT. Since I already purchased the 6-OXO I was planning on using that as opposed to now buying Nolva. What do ya think?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 16, 2004)

As long as you have 2 bottles of 6-oxo you are fine:
Week 1: 600 mg
Week 2: 500 mg
Week 3: 400 mg
Week 4: 300 mg 
If you only have one bottle, order some nolva now.


----------



## Garcia.J.G. (Sep 16, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> As long as you have 2 bottles of 6-oxo you are fine:
> Week 1: 600 mg
> Week 2: 500 mg
> Week 3: 400 mg
> ...


What are you suggesting here? What is the option if he has one bottle of 6-oxo mix it with nolva?


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 18, 2004)

Garcia.J.G. said:
			
		

> What are you suggesting here? What is the option if he has one bottle of 6-oxo mix it with nolva?



No. 1 bottle isnt enough to run PCT for 4 weeks. use one and then the other


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 19, 2004)

I know 1 bottle isn't enough. The question is since I have one bottle of 6-oxo now do I buy another and go with that regime or do I get some nolva and use the two together in some other regime?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 19, 2004)

Since you have to buy something anyway, buy enough nolva for a 4 week pct. Sell the 6-oxo. If you are completely opposed to that, you could get a second bottle of 6-oxo and follow the schedule I posted. Nolva is best, though.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 19, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Since you have to buy something anyway, buy enough nolva for a 4 week pct. Sell the 6-oxo. If you are completely opposed to that, you could get a second bottle of 6-oxo and follow the schedule I posted. Nolva is best, though.



Nolva is better than 6-oxo as far as side effects or keeping gains from a PH cycle? What supplier would you suggest for Nolva?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 19, 2004)

NJ-Surfer said:
			
		

> Nolva is better than 6-oxo as far as side effects or keeping gains from a PH cycle? What supplier would you suggest for Nolva?


Better for restoring natural test production. Sides are just zits, so that isn't a real issue. http://customnutritionwarehouse.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=50


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 19, 2004)

OK, I guess I will just toss the 6-oxo and take the financial hit. So I will buy 2 bottles of the Nolva (tamoxifen citrate) and take 60mg/day for the first 2 weeks and then 30mg/day for the final 2 weeks (4 week PCT for 4 week S1+). Does this sound correct?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 19, 2004)

sounds perfect. ebay the 6-oxo.


----------



## NJ-Surfer (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks for your help Pirate!!


----------

